# sure-nail OC or GAF



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

I was curious of what you guys think of Owens Corning Sure-nail or GAF Timberlines. I have always liked Owens so I haven't used GAF a lot so I really don't know if GAF is as good as the sure-nail. I know I just installed a Owens sure-nail in the cold and didn't have any nails blow through the shingles. I seen the strip was patent but I wonder if GAF will come up with something similar.
What about Atlas I've heard some good things about them, mainly the price, I have never installed them.
http://www.hardtroofing.com


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

I have no idea what happened to my post. sorry guys I hit the post button and a lot of greater than and spamy looking stuff, oh well sorry again still learning.
I think I fixed it by editing so ignore this post
Thanks David,
http://www.hardftroofing.com


----------



## Trippconst (Aug 1, 2013)

I like the sure nail much better than Gaf. We used GAF for many years and found over time they got cheaper and cheaper, now they are very thin and packaging is cheap. What we found is the way they package them , one shingle in every bundle gets stuck to the wrapper (when its hot in the summer).I generally use Owens Corning Oakridge, but find either one to be superior to timberline.


----------



## supershingler (May 17, 2015)

I'm very new to this great site you guys have here and I hope not to a fend too many of you, but I've been having this debate with a home owner who is having to replace his 8 yr old roof out of pocket because of piss poor work he got out of roofers he knew and trusted. He's got leaks where none should be. Several roofers have been out and billed him a few hundred to squirt some goo and talk a good game only for the leak move a few feet to another area. I could tell from the truck this roof was beyond repair. He was screwed or got screwed. 2"-3" off set's on over 2/3 of the roof. I sat a ladder up for him over several areas of the roof, broke a few shingles lose so he could see for himself. Nails blown through a good 2" above the clearly marked easy to aim for nail line of a landmark shingle àlmost the entire roof had a nail head hole blown clear though the shingle either at butt seam or 1" -2" from the seam Nail heads nearly rusted through. It was a total mess on a modest although verry nice place, and nearly new.
Here's where his bad fortune has completely warped his thinking in my opinion. The poor install was shingled with a 30yr Ceartainteed Landmark shingle. By far one of the best shingles available around here in my opinion. My recommendation was to go back with IKO's Cambridge limited life time shingles. In my opinion the closest thing to Ceartainteed a guy could get.
Well this guy does some research of his own, fires up the PC and tears into Google. He finds some bad reviews towards the IKO's, I'm shocked I think they're the greatest shingle out there and can't imagine what the problems where, he's sending a link I'll find out soon. If anyone out there have any thoughts on the IKO's, good or bad I'd like to hear them.
Now this brings me back around to the duration surenail. Customer came across some rave reviews about these shingles. Unbelievable. No offense to anyone out there who's a surenail believer, but you've got to be joking. I truly bebleive the soul purpose of the design of the shingles was so any idiot would have a better chance of a roof staying up awhile longer. Or a contractor sending any Tom, dick, and Harry to shingle. There almost idiot proof.
And on top of the shingles giving some idiot a chance to shingle without actually have to learn to install a proper roof. The shingles them selves are complete garbage. I agree with the comment they beat GAF, but that's like finishing ahead of tamko. I steer clear of all 3 as much as I can. I just hate to see this family go through this headache and go back with an inferior shingle because of lousy roofers and some well placed corporate funded reviews. What ever we decide it shall be installed properly.

Srry about the rant and hope not to be ran off to soon
Thanks


----------



## GoodNeighbor (Jul 21, 2015)

Another vote for SureNail.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLwkZkS1FHE


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

CT Landmarks FTW


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been using GAF Timberlines for years. It does the job well enough. I get most of my materials from GAF though, mainly due to price


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

The OC sure-nail has already changed their original design because it failed. Why would I trust their new design? Time will tell....


----------

